# ISP flip-flops: why do they now support "six strikes" plan?



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

ISP flip-flops: why do they now support "six strikes" plan?.

This is but one step (a very slippery slope) in the commercialization of the Internet - a breach to the separation of carriage and content that means that there may no longer be the presumption of innocence that is the foundation of our legal system.

-- Tom


----------

